# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Best Prohormones? Best Supplements? Best Supplier?

## FRITZ BLITZ

I'm a new member that has lifted for five years. Up till now I have only used the basics; Protein, Creatine, Vitamins, and energy boosters. So far I've stuck with Muscle Milk (pricey) or Cytogainer(less results but cheaper). Cell Tech (pricey but works). I have also been using NO-Explode and I love that sh*t, no complaints its worth the money. I have been getting muscle milk 2.5lbs for $19, cell tech 6.7 lbs for $45 and no-explode for $28 are these good prices and are these the best supps for the money? I've also looked into prohormones, the threads I've read on this site all seem to be out of date and suggest banned products I have checked reviews on these products below with the best reviews at the top.

SUPER MASTERVOL(AMS) - $70

4-AD (AMS) - $39

1-ANDROSTERONE (AMS) - $46

M1-BOL (fizogen) - $38

E-POL (purus labs) - $52

DECAVOL (AMS) - $42

CHLORODROL50 (chlorodrol50) - $70

11 OXO (ergopharm) - $34

AROM-X antiestrogen (AMS) - $30

METHYLE 1-D (legal gear) - $39

LIQUID MASTERDROL (legal gear) - $39


My priorities are mainly lowest toxicity to liver, good overall mass gain, compliments NO-explode and cell tech, and price. I was planning on buying a 2 bottle 4-AD/ 1 bottle AROM-X cycle for $80, do you have any suggestions?

----------


## freakon

you have slot of stuff listed. do a search on each and you will find out that some of the stuff that you have listed wont do jack shi!! but empty your wallet.

----------


## FRITZ BLITZ

Thanxx. I didnt realize so much info on legals in older forums. You are right most supps I posted were junk but some looked good and I found others that complimented or were better.

----------


## FRITZ BLITZ

I didnt get much of a response from people so I had to learn the hard way. 40 hours of reading later I think im pretty informed now and im going to list my findings for anyone that might find it helpful to them. I will list them in 5 categories and popularity top to bottom.

1. very potent methyl, very very dangerous to liver, advised not to use

Sustevol (Omnevol)
Decabolen
Testanat 50

2. Potent methyl, hard on liver

Superdrol clones:
s-drol
m-drol
masterdrol
methylvol
supermastervol
Phera Phlex clones:
p-plex
phera-bol
propadrol
turinadrol
Halodrol clones:
halodrol 50
chlorodrol 50
methandrol 50
h-drol
Others
M1,4ADD
Promagnon 25

3. Non methyl, not very toxic to liver

Orastan-E
Winztrol
Trenadrol
19-nor Andro 3
1,4 AD bold

4. Less potent testosterone booster / estrogen decreaser

Epistane
Formadrol
Jungle Warfare
T-400

5. PCT Anti-estrogen

Letrozole 
Clomid
Nolvadex 
Myogenx
Formadrol EX

For supplements Im sticking to:

NO explode
Cell tech
Muscle milk

For best supplier i have found that any website that has credentuals like better business bureau, hacker safe, and have a 1800 number to contact are reliable. You just have to shop around they all have different prices on different stuff.

Im not an expert in anyway. This is just what i have read and heard so if I made any mistakes feel free to correct them.

----------


## brianfantana

I did alot of reading on epistane, what's everyone think about it?

----------


## stacked566

best PH's- pheraplex clones, superdrol clones, and halodrol clones...done.

----------


## Dumbbell_Blonde

I like NO-Xplode (Red Flavor), MaxPro (Choc.), MaxMuscle Cleanse and Lean, and the Venom Tri-Lean Stack... those are my favorites.

----------


## Dumbbell_Blonde

OH! Supplier... I love www.topshapesupplements.com but you have to get MaxPro and Cleanse and Lean from MaxMuscle. You can order online or call your local store. I also LOOOOOVVVEEEEE Beverly International's Muscle Provider and Muscle Protein, but they're so freakishly expensive I get them as a treat.

----------


## ToonPaul

If your British, i've found http://www.cheapuksupplements.com really good prices and free delivery.

----------


## bigB321

hey man,
i have used a lot of pro-hormone crap and i found that h-drol and p-pex (both clones) are very reliable and effective and they only cost $25-$35/bottle visit tfsupplements.com

----------

